# Martyn Yates-Brown Aspiring to inspire older Bodybuilders.



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Growing old is not an illness, almost everyone gets there eventually. As i reach my 62nd year, i have embraced competing again, like never before. I have become a lean warrior, inspired by the likes of legends, John citrone, and Bernie Cooper. Who in their 60s, actually improved their physiques.

A few years ago, life like it does, turned my world upside down. All my own fault, my come uppance long overdue. Wont bore you with the details, but it made me reavaluate my life, and gave me back my inner strength. Self esteem, once you lose it, is hard to rekindle. Bodybuilding has been my salvation, and helped me feel good once more.

However my previous experiences competing, had lead to broken marriages, and businesses. This time i have built my body on a solid foundation, and a workout regime, and diet that allows me to function normally. Plus more importantly i actually enjoy.

Over the last 2 years, i have entered over 20 shows, not just in Britain, but also Greece, italy,France, Germany, and Slovenia. This year i am hoping to enter 12. Crazy it may seem to some, but when you find, what seems a magic formula at my age, you want to show the world. A giant ego trip it may seem to some, and yes it is a buzz, especially when i am improving, parts of me, once i couldnt reach!

My diet and workouts are well documented on my journal on members pictures. Many of you younger guys, probably cant relate to a dinosaur, like me, but if you want to have a long bodybuilding life, take from it, what you can. I tell it like it is, keep it basic and straight forward, and enjoy helping who i can. I am even taking stiff competition, to the ibfa europeans in Sapri, this year to compete in the over 55s. Thats my good pal Bob Dawson from Hinckley! Too many potentially great bodybuilders, dont look past their next show, and become disillusioned by one bad result and their extreme diet. A true warrior battles on, unphased by adversity. Find your level and aspire to it. Some may knock my ibfa title, but my photos and other results speak for themselves. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Marty, i dont know how anyone could knock you or any of your achievements or goals.

Anyone who knocks you are envious in my opinion.. Your grit and determination is an inspiration to many.

See you Weds, have a good easter. :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

at 47 i have a better body than i have ever had, it can only get better!!!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> at 47 i have a better body than i have ever had, it can only get better!!!


I think your better looking too Kezz...! :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol dunno about that!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Your a true inspiration to guy,s like me!Keep up the good work just dont burn your self out...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

marticus...you are truly inspirational...and show,lead the way for us to follow,sorry to hear your troubled life,but overcome things and are still in your prime,going forwards!!!

well done you...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Kezz, still a young guy at 47, you can achieve so much more as you get older, less distractions , more motivation, and knowledge, need any of my thoughts, run it by me myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks AA, its much appreciated, marty no mates no more! myb.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

,Prolific something i seem to be, in my private life, business or bodybuilding. Now its rattling out articles, on uk muscle. I am in contact with aspiring and appreciative bodybuilders, unlike in my fitness gym. Lovely members, but most just dont get it. Some are even disrespectfull, not deliberately, but find it odd when i get some photos taken in the gym etc.

Yes there are a few photos in the gym, and my trophies, and there are obvious conclusions made by some. No it aint vanity its pride, and my qualifications. So its good to talk on here!

My ramblings tonight, are for British Bodybuilding to really embrace, senior and masters competitions. A few years ago i ran a wabba show near Durham. We had 12 competitors in the over 40s. I put them into 2 height classes and an overall. Lots of happy guys. Last 2 years i have witnessed lots of senior comps, who didnt make the top 6. 19 good physiques got nothing. I talked to DC aka sugar, and it may be introduced in weight classes, this year, at ukbff. I hope so, the seniors, are now phenomenal. Time to give these guys more chance to win something. Eventually there will be so many that it will happen.

Believe a certain mr corrick is entering Nabba seniors this year? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Appreciate your comments, hope some of my ramblings are helpful. myb


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

marticus said:


> ,Prolific something i seem to be, in my private life, business or bodybuilding. Now its rattling out articles, on uk muscle. I am in contact with aspiring and appreciative bodybuilders, unlike in my fitness gym. Lovely members, but most just dont get it. Some are even disrespectfull, not deliberately, but find it odd when i get some photos taken in the gym etc.
> 
> Yes there are a few photos in the gym, and my trophies, and there are obvious conclusions made by some. No it aint vanity its pride, and my qualifications. So its good to talk on here!
> 
> ...


what articles marty i think ive missed them would like to read?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Just an update on the shows i intend to enter, in 2009.

April 26th, Lakes classic, Ulverston. May 9th, Bodypower Expo ukbff. Birmingham, under 90kg class. May 17th North west masters, qualifier. May 23rd Pendle Valley Mr International, veterans. May 30th, Britain Final, if i qualify. May 31st, NAC Britain, Masters.

Then IBFA Europeans, and Universe, July 5th- 6th, in Sapri Italy. If not qualified for Nabba Universe, masters England, Masters UK. Possibly Ukbff Leeds qualifier, and maybe the final, if not banned? Finally to defend my World title, in Rome in November. About 7 months, about 12-14 shows. Similar to last year, hopefully in better shape and condition. Will keep you posted. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

My training partner for chest day is 62 and puts me to shame with his stamina he is a massive inspiration on me.

Keep at it!


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Martyn, what about a video? Do you have any plans to release a DVD?


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

youngguyca said:


> Martyn, what about a video? Do you have any plans to release a DVD?


Possibly later in the year depending upon what condition i get in, and what i achieve. Probably link it to one i made 18yrs ago. Wayne Gallasch muscle videos owns rights to it, and has agreed to release it. Probably as lean warrior. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Really inspirational marticus. There will always be jealous ney-sayers, but ask yourself honestly - do you give any value to their opinion? It is how we conduct ourselves that matters, and how we show tenacity in the face of adversity.

One of the most inspiring people I ever encountered was an 80 year old triathlete, when I first started training. He took great delight in training harder and beating guys in their late teens and early 20s. He was also a big advocate of life long fitness.

All the best mate, and keep it up.

J


----------



## cumm1435 (Oct 17, 2008)

Martyn, you really are an inspiration! I saw you compete in early 2009, when I was in England on business. When I returned home (Chicago), I hit the weights with a vengence! Guys asked why was I working out so hard, as I was "over the hill". I told them to check out the British guy Martyn yates-Brown. He looks like a guy in his 30's! Now they know what I'm talking about!


----------

